# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 31 - 35



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*
*Piano:* Pollini
(1978)









*32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor*
*Conductor:* Giulini
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra









*33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"*
*Conductor:* Davis 
*Orchestra:* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra









*34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56*
*Conductor:* Davis 
*Soloists:* Harper, Watts, Wakefield, Shirley-Quirk
*Orchestra & Chorus:* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	
(1966)









*35. Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)*
*Conductor:* Szell
*Soloist:* Schwarzkopf 
*Orchestra:* Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
(1965)


----------

